

Is it possible to improve upon the traditional BBS format or are they obsolete? - puddles19
http://www.zerocensorship.com/

======
puddles19
I am just curious if BBS's can be improved upon or if news aggregators have
made them obsolete.

~~~
mindcrime
I don't think they're obsolete, at least not completely so. There's
something... "a certain je ne sais quoi" if you will, that BBS's have that
most modern sites seem to lack. It's hard to pin down, but a BBS like site
that can capture that essence, while remaining modern in most other ways,
could potentially be very appealing.

